
Ask HN: How can you do shared contact management efficiently? - katrik14
I have been trying to establish a shared contact management system within my team for organizing and managing a Reunion for my Alma Mater.<p>Is there a way I can do that without having to use excel sheets (the database of 2012 is rampant with duplicates and multiple entries) and have control over giving contact access to different department members?<p>(Would be great if you could tell me before the mid of this week)<p>Thanks
======
olivercreashe
There is a very interesting and recent development that can help you woth
this. I forget the name, but i think it's something called a telephone.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for trolling.

~~~
katrik14
Thanks!

